# [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND [SOLVED]

## transcend

~ # dmesg | grep fail

[    0.986643] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psargs-359)

[    0.987475] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT5._GTF] (Node ffff88040c497758), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psparse-537)

[    0.988412] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psargs-359)

[    0.989202] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff88040c497500), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psparse-537)

[    0.990419] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psargs-359)

[    0.991199] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88040c497668), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psparse-537)

[    0.992079] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psargs-359)

[    0.992870] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff88040c4975f0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psparse-537)

[    0.993753] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psargs-359)

[    0.994525] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88040c4976e0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psparse-537)

[    0.996435] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psargs-359)

[    0.997240] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT0._GTF] (Node ffff88040c497500), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psparse-537)

[    1.000268] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psargs-359)

[    1.001084] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT2._GTF] (Node ffff88040c4975f0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psparse-537)

[    1.005437] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psargs-359)

[    1.007137] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT3._GTF] (Node ffff88040c497668), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psparse-537)

[    1.008165] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psargs-359)

[    1.009389] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT4._GTF] (Node ffff88040c4976e0), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psparse-537)

[    1.071524] ACPI Error: [DSSP] Namespace lookup failure, AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psargs-359)

[    1.072310] ACPI Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SAT0.SPT5._GTF] (Node ffff88040c497758), AE_NOT_FOUND (20130117/psparse-537)

I use the latest 3.9.4 kernel but was getting the same errors with the hardened and default gentoo kernels (386, 3813).  Pretty sure they're benign, but if someone can tell me how to fix it, I'd be in your debt.Last edited by transcend on Tue May 28, 2013 7:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s4e8

disable CONFIG_ATA_ACPI

----------

## transcend

 *s4e8 wrote:*   

> disable CONFIG_ATA_ACPI

 

You know your kernel!  Thanks alot mate.

The setting is under scsi transports and not acpi for those interested.

----------

